# Deroplatys truncata



## f.wattiez (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello,

Small photograph right for the pleasure! Deroplatys Truncata in defensive position!

Bests regards, François!


----------



## sbugir (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow, the colors are really cool.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow that is one angry mantis.


----------



## Rick (Sep 19, 2009)

Excellent pic.


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 19, 2009)

Truly beautiful, François!


----------



## grant (Sep 19, 2009)

Great picture  

Grant


----------



## leviatan (Sep 19, 2009)

Great species, great photos !


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 19, 2009)

Awesome. I've wanted this Deroplatys for ages.


----------



## f.wattiez (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello!

Thank you for your compliments!

I think Christian made success of breeding!

I missed my first test, but I will remake a coupling at the end of September!

Bests regards, François!


----------



## revmdn (Sep 19, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## Opivy (Sep 19, 2009)

beautiful colors!

May be a dumb question, but how do you get a mantis to threat pose like that?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Nice pic man. [/SIZE]

To bad no one over here has any D.T.'s out here, I have D.D.'s which I think are cool, but as we all know you never know how cool somthings is untill you get to see them face to face "ha ha ha".

I think D.T.'s would be cool to see to bad we don't have any in the U.S. hu? :huh:


----------



## f.wattiez (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello,

@ Opivy : I do not do anything special! I tease it a little with my grip quite simply! The weather is hot in my part: 30°

Bests regards, François!


----------



## agent A (Sep 20, 2009)

I use a ruler to get my mantids in a threat pose.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 20, 2009)

Why do people force them into a threat pose.. the creaure will only stress out.

NIce picture tho, Deroplatys &lt;3


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 20, 2009)

Lovely, just lovely!


----------

